# Spouse visa UK



## Lilari (Oct 16, 2017)

We are trying to send an application of spouse visa online tomorrow and I was wondering if we should apply on our own or should appoint a immigration solicitor (swift immigration ltd) never heard of them but they are affordable ! 
We have prepared this documents 
Aplicant 
*current passsport
*previous passport
*2 photographs
*marriage certificate
*birth certificate
* an appication online
* VAF 04 Appendix 2

Sponsor
* copy of passport
*6 months bank statment printed online
*award letter pip
* award letter EESA
*support letter
* chat logs video calls
* printed colour photograpsh

Accomodation/ parents
* support letter from parents rent free accomodation
* land registry official copy of reigester of title 
*council tax bill
* utility bill
*estate agent property report
* copy of their passports
* letter from solicitor to confirm the purchase of the house

Is this all we need or can someone advice for more. Do I need SU 07 form signed by me or parents. Ive been told they may ask to send the forms to Sheffield rather to the applicant country, please any advice is welome .many thans


----------



## Lilari (Oct 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't bump it after 30 min! We give our services free and reply in our own time. It's almost 11 pm in UK and many have to get up early for work.


----------



## Lilari (Oct 16, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Don't bump it after 30 min! We give our services free and reply in our own time. It's almost 11 pm in UK and many have to get up early for work.


 sorry i just have short time, do you think you can help ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should have posted earlier. Good night.


----------



## Lilari (Oct 16, 2017)

joppa said:


> you should have posted earlier. Good night.


 lmao ?


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry I replied to wrong person ignore me


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Ignore me replied to wrong person


----------

